# WOULD 2 SHOP LIGHTS WITH 160 WATTS TOTAL



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Is it stupid to run 2 shop lights with the sunlight 6500k on a 100 gallon? Or should I spend more money and buy a actual light made for plants. I would like to save money if I can and I have one shop light with 2 of the 4 bulbs already.

Does it cost a lot on the power bill to run 2 shop lights?
what plants will do good with 1.5 W/G?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I believe my boy Dips uses shoplights on his 75g, and that tank looks fantastic. 6500k bulbs are good, plant grow bulbs arent too far off (6700k I beleive).

You could grow a decent variety of plants under that wattage, although a bit more would great increase this (as well as it would increase your maitenance schedule...fertilizers and such).


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

You should be fine with the shop lights.

Trystan


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Curley said:


> Is it stupid to run 2 shop lights with the sunlight 6500k on a 100 gallon? Or should I spend more money and buy a actual light made for plants. I would like to save money if I can and I have one shop light with 2 of the 4 bulbs already.
> 
> Does it cost a lot on the power bill to run 2 shop lights?
> what plants will do good with 1.5 W/G?
> ...


6.500-7.500 Kelvins is OK for plants.
I do not know about the bulbs, but I assume they are T12 fluorescents if you have 4 x 40 W = 160 W. The same (or even a bit more) light power (lux) can be achieved with 4 x 36 W T8 fluorescents. These are also very cheap bulbs and possibly this the cheapest way to produce light (power consumption).

Regards,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm using two shoplights on my 100 gallon and am growing plants. Right now I'm trying to fight off algae, but I'm also not using any special substrate which may be another problem.

I would say you will be fine using the 4 shop light bulbs for your tank.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

9325k is what most the guys at aquatic central prefer. It seems that the plants grow real fast and colorful at that intensity. The higher kelvin will help bring out the reds and pinks more.
Go power compact since your tank is so big the reflectors on it will help you reach the bottom depths of your tank real well. A good way would be to use one pc with 8325k bulbs and a shop light with 6700k builb.

Heres a good link for some examples of what I mean.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...-ge-9325-a.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> I'm using two shoplights on my 100 gallon and am growing plants. Right now I'm trying to fight off algae, but I'm also not using any special substrate which may be another problem.
> 
> I would say you will be fine using the 4 shop light bulbs for your tank.


It isn't the substrate, it is most likely dosing nutrients. Something is off if you are getting algea.. either proper plant mass, or dosing ferts--could be the time you have your lights on too.. anything over 12 hrs could be the culprit

What type is it?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Woah hit the brakes!!
What kind of output is your ballast on those shop lights rated for? 
Usually shop lights are rated for lowpower 15w shop bulbs. make sure your ballast is designed to give you the output that your requesting with those bulbs or you may have a little fire issue on your hands. 
aquarium lights are rated around 40W each.

If yours is not rated high enough you can go to the homodepo or lowes and get a higher power ballast and wire it in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Woah hit the brakes!!
> What kind of output is your ballast on those shop lights rated for?
> Usually shop lights are rated for lowpower 15w shop bulbs. make sure your ballast is designed to give you the output that your requesting with those bulbs or you may have a little fire issue on your hands.
> aquarium lights are rated around 40W each.
> ...


my 48" shoplight I got from home depot works great with 40w bulbs.. been using it for just over a year now. -never had even a slight problem..


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

OK got it going... I have the 2 shop lights with 2 6500k and the others are the planted ones.

My plants started getting the red alage on them, I think from not enough light. So now that I uped it will that stuff go away on its own with a few water changes?

Having 1.5 watts a gallon what kind of plants can I grow besides the fern,anubias,and swords?

Hornwort?
wisteria?

Thanks for all the input


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Woah hit the brakes!!
> What kind of output is your ballast on those shop lights rated for?
> Usually shop lights are rated for lowpower 15w shop bulbs. make sure your ballast is designed to give you the output that your requesting with those bulbs or you may have a little fire issue on your hands.
> aquarium lights are rated around 40W each.
> ...


my 48" shoplight I got from home depot works great with 40w bulbs.. been using it for just over a year now. -never had even a slight problem..
[/quote]

Cool. Just a concearn that i've come across before with some cheaper shop lights.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> It isn't the substrate, it is most likely dosing nutrients. Something is off if you are getting algea.. either proper plant mass, or dosing ferts--could be the time you have your lights on too.. anything over 12 hrs could be the culprit


After talking with Dannyboy yesterday he mentioned it might be the fact I'm not dosing enough Flourish Excel.

I have my lights on a timer, one set on for about 10 hours, then another set on for 8 hours. The 10 hour light turns on, an hour later the 8 hour light turns on. Then the 8 hour light turns off after its 8 hours. Then one hour later the 10 hour light turns off.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> > It isn't the substrate, it is most likely dosing nutrients. Something is off if you are getting algea.. either proper plant mass, or dosing ferts--could be the time you have your lights on too.. anything over 12 hrs could be the culprit
> 
> 
> After talking with Dannyboy yesterday he mentioned it might be the fact I'm not dosing enough Flourish Excel.
> ...


You will also need to dose the macro nutrients Potassium, Nitrogen, and phosphate along with the excel to get absolutely no algee at all.


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

i dont know where u get your shop lights but shop lights are 40w, undercabenit lights are 15w, i would be pissed if i got a shop light that was only 15w cause it isnt even a shop light, how would you light a large shop with 15w tubes?
shop lights are good but try to stay away from T12 they are getting phased out and the tubes for them are getting more expensive. go T8 or T6 if you can find a local suplier for sunlight bulbs in that size but they are newer so it might be a bit harder and more expensive.
T8s are what office buildings schools hospitals and govt buildings are now being converted to. if they are willing to pay someone to change all those bulbs and ballasts then the electrical savings must be worth it. i know many electricians that make their living just changing ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nuggs said:


> > It isn't the substrate, it is most likely dosing nutrients. Something is off if you are getting algea.. either proper plant mass, or dosing ferts--could be the time you have your lights on too.. anything over 12 hrs could be the culprit
> 
> 
> After talking with Dannyboy yesterday he mentioned it might be the fact I'm not dosing enough Flourish Excel.
> ...


You will also need to dose the macro nutrients Potassium, Nitrogen, and phosphate along with the excel to get absolutely no algee at all.








[/quote]

I got those too.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> > It isn't the substrate, it is most likely dosing nutrients. Something is off if you are getting algea.. either proper plant mass, or dosing ferts--could be the time you have your lights on too.. anything over 12 hrs could be the culprit
> 
> 
> After talking with Dannyboy yesterday he mentioned it might be the fact I'm not dosing enough Flourish Excel.
> ...


You will also need to dose the macro nutrients Potassium, Nitrogen, and phosphate along with the excel to get absolutely no algee at all.








[/quote]

I got those too.








[/quote]
Nice. At first your tank may go through some minor issues with algee but once everything is settled and acclimated your tank will actually be pretty easy to maintain. Good luck and be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

so what are good plants for the 1.5 watt set up? I have swords, java fern, and anubias already anything else that will do good? thanks...


----------

